# How do 585's fare on rough roads ?



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

I live in Seattle and unfortunately our roads are just terrible. I'm considering the 585 Optimum but I had concern that the bike may be a bit harsh over less smooth pavement that we have up North.

My other option is perhaps a Cervelo RS, 08 Madone or maybe even something Steel. I was drawn to Look by the rave reviews. The review in Bicycling of the 585 commented on the lack of compliance. I know it's a racing bike and all. I'm not looking for something that floats (although if it rode great AND floated, I wouldn't complain) but it has to be at least decent at handling rough stuff.

Ben


----------



## reedy (Apr 9, 2006)

Gday. I have owned a 585 and would say its a very compliant ride. I,m not sure of the other bikes, but I must say that the 585 was one of the best bikes I have ridden. As for Bicycling Mag----the US one I think you are talking about , it would have to be the worst bike mag that we get here in Australia----so I would not take away anything from that mag. You cant go wrong with a 585. Good luck.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

BenH said:


> I live in Seattle and unfortunately our roads are just terrible. I'm considering the 585 Optimum but I had concern that the bike may be a bit harsh over less smooth pavement that we have up North.
> 
> My other option is perhaps a Cervelo RS, 08 Madone or maybe even something Steel. I was drawn to Look by the rave reviews. The review in Bicycling of the 585 commented on the lack of compliance. I know it's a racing bike and all. I'm not looking for something that floats (although if it rode great AND floated, I wouldn't complain) but it has to be at least decent at handling rough stuff.
> 
> Ben


I test rode a 585 along with Cervelo SLC-SL and Time VXR Proteam about 6 months ago.
In my opinion, 585 was most comfy out of the 3 (although the other 2 were pretty comfortable as well). SLC felt the fastest.
I did hear that R3 is more comfy than SLC-SL.
Having said that, I think the wheels, tires and the air pressure probably have more affect on comfort than anything else....


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*thoughts...*

I've been riding a 585 for a couple of seasons and have no complaints about the ride, but if your roads are truly rough with pot holes, separation cracks or gravel sealed asphalt, then larger tires with less pressure is the real answer.

I have an older KG 461 that I use when the roads are dirty and decided to put some Conti 4-season 700 x 28 tires on it. These tires actually only measure 25 wide, so they aren't that large, but I was able to drop air pressure by 15 psi, with no problems, and the ride is a lot smoother.


----------



## kretzel (Aug 1, 2007)

*585*

I find the 585 plenty comfy on rough roads, although I'd agree with earlier comments on tires/wheels. Bar gel (I recommend fizik) is also a must. 

My last bike was light gage steel (Foco, built by Sycip) and I'd say it was slightly more compliant than the 585, but also less stiff for power transfer and out of saddle climbing. If you find a custom builder they can dial in comfort a bit with the geometry as well as material selection. 

As always, best bet is to test ride. 

Full disclosure, my studio is a Look dealer (btw we have a 585 rental fleet, if you're ever in San Jose call us and you can ride one of ours . 

Cheers,


----------



## natbrown (Oct 7, 2005)

G'day, the roads where I live in Oz are also pretty rough, I haven't been to Seattle but I know that, in general, roads in the US are better maintained than in Australia. I have trained and raced on a 585 for 12 months and I would say that the ride is very compliant and comfortable for long training rides and road races. Many of our club races held on poorly maintained country roads and even on these roads the bike is very comfortable, stable and predictable in handling. The forks flex in the right direction to soak up bumps but still be stiff side to side. My previous bike was an aluminium De Rosa with carbon forks and rear stays and the 585 feels more compliant and stable than that bike (which was also excellent). The 585 transmits less off the vibration, road buzz and small amplitude bumps than the De Rosa did. For reference I use Mavic Ksyrium SLs, Conti GP4000s (about 110psi) and weigh about 85kgs. You can't go wrong with a 585, they are excellent frames.


----------



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

I grew up in that area and still miss the riding. It was so easy to just head for the mountains and have a fantastic ride. Seattle is a different story although I also don't get out as often as I used to. Many years ago, I worked at the Bicycle Outfitter in Los Altos.

I'd kill to be able to rent a 585 ! That would truly tell me what I'd need to know.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

BenH said:


> I grew up in that area and still miss the riding. It was so easy to just head for the mountains and have a fantastic ride. Seattle is a different story although I also don't get out as often as I used to. Many years ago, I worked at the Bicycle Outfitter in Los Altos.
> 
> I'd kill to be able to rent a 585 ! That would truly tell me what I'd need to know.


No killing necessary. This bike is a dream, a magic carpet, so smooth you'll be astounded. The only real decision is wheels and tires, as others have said, that really affect the overall feel. There are some significant trade offs in compliance/stiffness, comfort/performance to ponder. I'd fully investigate those options and get on with the 585. This is a decision you will not regret.


----------



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

Thanks everyone. Clearly I'll have to at least find one to try.

I don't suppose you guys have tried out a 2008 Madone or Cervelo RS ? I rode the Madone briefly so I'll have something to compare it to. The Cervelo impressed me with it's ability to suck up nasty hits. I guess I'll never quite have apples to apples comparison without the same set of wheels and tires (and pressure).

A friend at work suggested a custom Ti bike but they seem to be fewer and further between among top end road bikes these days.


----------



## BenH (Dec 28, 2001)

Are 2005 585's any different than 2008's ? I've seen a few 06 models on sale used in good condition for around $1K. Seems like a great deal if they're about the same frame. Granted I couldn't get the Optimum model but perhaps good enough.


----------



## aceswild30 (Mar 15, 2007)

I live in SE King County and have an '06 585. The ride is great, fast and smooth. No problem on all the county maintained roads I ride on.

I bought mine used. There are some good deals available out there. Go with the Look, you will not be dissapointed.


----------



## jmartpr (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi: I just finished a 2008 585 Optimum. The stiffness between the Optimum and 585 Origin is almost the same but you do get a shorter top tube that's higher and the top tube is flat in the middle probably to provide some vertical compliance. But the bike is not flexy at all. I weight 210 lbs and feels solid climbing. Streets down here in PR are really bad and like someone said, tires/wheels and air pressure have a very big effect on ride quality.


----------

